# 2017 SLR O wheelset



## 3810 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thinking about getting a 2017 TCR SL with dura ace Di2, and I don't know anything about the SLR O wheels that come with it.Do you think it would be better to go with the new 9100 C40 wheel set, I don't know what the price difference would be. I've been very happy with my old 7900 c24's on my old bike........any thoughts.

cheers


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

I just bought that bike. Giant wheels are light, comfortable and FAST. They are only 30mm deep so not as aero as you might want.


----------



## 3810 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi, not so much the aero bit, I've heard that getting tyres on and off is a real pain. To be honest, the tubeless "advantage" doesn't concern me.(I must be getting old).Its more the reliability.
Thanks for your input, I've got about 3 weeks to make my mind up .I'm picking the bike up after we get back from a holiday.
Are you happy with your purchase ?


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

I've only got about 100 miles on the bike (2017 TCR SL 0) and I love it. Tires came tubeless with Stan's from the shop, but I've used tubeless road tires before and won't go back to tubes. Braking power with the D/A rim brakes is terrific.


----------



## 3810 (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad your enjoying it, looking forward to getting mine! They are on sale here in Australia for about $7400.00, which all things conceded is not a bad price for a top of the line bike


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

I got mine for US $6840 with MSRP of $8,550 full DuraAce Di2. The new ones with SRAM Etap and a power meter are $9,500 MSRP. Incredible bargain. Mine weighed 14.2 pounds (6.45 kg)!


----------



## 3810 (Oct 18, 2007)

Gee that light !!! if I go with the dura ace wheels, I think they are about 150 grams heaver.


----------



## 3810 (Oct 18, 2007)

Still happy with the wheels ?
Almost time for me to make my mind up.


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

Love the bike and the wheels. Did some high speed descents on Saturday. Bike and wheels really stable, more than my 2009 Madone. Felt great going up and down. I haven't ridden the D/A wheels so I can't say how they compare.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I have the TCR Advanced 0 disc ... which have I think the same, or similar wheels.

Overall, they are a good wheelset. Not the lightest, not the widest, not the deepest, but a good overall wheelset.

If I could change when I purchased the bike to a different wheelset that was wider, I probably would have as the Giant wheels are a bit narrow. The stock tires measure closer to a 20c and 23c Schwalbe Zero TLR's are about as wide as you want to go to keep the tires from bulging/lightbulb (they can accept wider tires though).

With that said ... unless I win the lottery, I don't see me upgrading them for a while.


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> I have the TCR Advanced 0 disc ... which have I think the same, or similar wheels.
> 
> Overall, they are a good wheelset. Not the lightest, not the widest, not the deepest, but a good overall wheelset.
> 
> ...


I don't have the disc version, but my wheels are 1334 grams per set, which is pretty light!


----------

